# Bodybuilding vs Boxing/kickboxing



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

I didn't train anything for over a year and i feel that my back will snap one day. So yea 1 full year of sitting and eating no exercise whatsoever. Tomorrow i'm going to dad at village and i planing to start lifting and doing other exercises. Will be staying over a month there + i got gym there my dad mayde it. So after that month when i come back i wont have all those stuff to train with... so i'm planing to start either boxing or kickboxing. 

How i see boxing is that you train your upper body to the max and you become quick and devastating with hands. Also i like that boxers train head movement more that kickboxers.

When i fight i cannot resist kicking.. i automaticly kick when i got chance even when i do sparring with someone and using hands only.. i just kick for no reason lol. So i guess kickboxing will be better because you got 2 balanced weaponds hands and legs than boxing only hands. Please someone give me more details and + and - for these sports.


----------



## realitysucks (Jan 18, 2013)

Honestly it's personal preference. However note that lifting, combined with kickboxing will only increase the amount of calories you'll need. (So you get to eat more!) However it can also be taxing and getting injured will hinder either one. I personally follow a 5x5 barbell program, work out 3 days out of 7 and have never felt more stronger and tired before. 

Just make sure you research and work out how to balance both or take up one sport, in terms of nutrition, rest, etc.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

try muay thai, add knees and elbows, not just kicks


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I think it'd be better to get fitter and look better doing a sport that helps you defend yourself. Body builders aren't generally that fit and have weak cores, you could combine all 3 to a certain extent. Getting too big would impede the boxing/kick boxing though. I've done kick boxing and shorter lived body building, I'd pick the kick boxing. At your age, it'd be good to start with the boxing though.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

those bodybuilder guys cant fight, they get tired really fast, they are slow too


----------



## Alija Provokator (Jul 28, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> those bodybuilder guys cant fight, they get tired really fast, they are slow too


Well, considering that bodybuilding is all about looks and body aesthetics, they shouldn't be expected to know how to fight. But I agree that a combat sport like boxing and kickboxing is a better idea, and you can still gain a significant amount of muscle over the years, it will just take more time if you are natural.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Why not both? Having a lot of periodization is the best way to work out anyway. Keep your body guessing. Boxing/Kickboxing is amazing cardio and you'll quickly enhance your performance attributes (speed, agility, reaction time, etc). And then resistance training will be great for hypertrophy and bone health.

I did kickboxing for a while and loved it. Unfortunately, I just started working full-time and my shifts conflict with class.  I fought primarily with my feet too. I'm very tiny so my reach was significantly shorter than the guys I was sparring with. I always got destroyed when our instructor told us to box, hands-only.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

oxers don't lift weights, they do pushups, mayweather does 1,500 pushups every day and many situps, i hate lifting weights, it's so boring, I stick to running


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> oxers don't lift weights, they do pushups, mayweather does 1,500 pushups every day and many situps, i hate lifting weights, it's so boring, I stick to running


Ignorance is strong,.. Boxers do strength training which involves lifting heavy weights.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> Ignorance is strong,.. Boxers do strength training which involves lifting heavy weights.


No man, lifting slows boxers down. It's not like a muscle's function is to contract, and it's not like the more powerful the contraction, the faster the body moves. You have it all wrong man. To be fast, you must run. All that muscle really makes you slow.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

somehow I think Mike Tyson got to be 220 lbs from running and magically grew biceps from God's wishes for him. I mean pushups can't give u biceps so that's my theory.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Not srs. Making fun of mobius x post.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

mayweather says he doesnt lift weights, neither does pacquiao, their trainers know lifting weights makes them slow, they stick to doing push ups


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

source please


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

I could as well go for MMA xD. If your opponents get you down on the ground you will be able to beat him. Naturaly i'm good fighter i know to fight and i'm best with grappling thats what my older brother said to me. Even if he is bigger and all that i got strong bones and i can trick him because of my instinct of fighting. Anyways i more than month to decide and its hard to do it. I saw that muay thai fighters 80% fight with legs/knees in kickboxing that is balanced between legs and hand. Its great to know and kick good but box seems interesting more idk i just prefer it more.


----------

